# Wacky Heels At Paris Fashion Week!



## magneticheart (Oct 13, 2008)

John Galliano swirly metallic platform shoe










Alexander McQueen amber heel and tornado heel









Stella McCartney clear chunky heel









Dior fertility goddess heels









YSL and the wireframe heels









Source: Have. Want. Need. | FabSugar - Fashion &amp; Style.



Do you like any of them?

I'm not a fan of any of them but the Stella McCartney ones seem kinda 90's style to me.


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm not a fan of any of these but at least they have heels LOL I remember a trend in which the heels didn't have any.


----------



## daer0n (Oct 13, 2008)

LOL!

they ARE wacky, but i like the red ones to the top right. But that is about it. haha.


----------



## bCreative (Oct 13, 2008)

I like the Dior ones the best.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 13, 2008)

oo they are pretty funky..but not something i would wear tho lol


----------



## xtiffanyx (Oct 13, 2008)

I like the Dior ones. The blue Stella McCartney ones look kinda dated to me.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 13, 2008)

interesting... but I wouldn't really wear any of them, lol


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 13, 2008)

Hehe...very weird!


----------



## Roxie (Oct 13, 2008)

I like them all!


----------



## Karren (Oct 13, 2008)

Those are wacky!! So where the heck would you wear any of those.. A couple of them do not look comfortable!! At leeast not to my feet!!


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 13, 2008)

They're interesting, that's for sure! The red ones up the top, if they didn't have that chunky heel on the bottom, would make a cute pair of flats!


----------



## Dreama (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't think I could ever wear them, lol. Maybe to a costume party or something.


----------



## Anthea (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't mind the Dior ones but the rest are a little too weird for my liking.


----------



## meme1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't like these weird Heels !!


----------



## Lucy (Oct 14, 2008)

i love the stella mcartney! and the alexander mcqueen tornado is so funky. i think the dior ones are cute but i probably wouldn't wear them!!


----------



## earthtonez (Oct 15, 2008)

I am not a fan of those at all.


----------



## Darla (Oct 15, 2008)

bizarre. i almost posted the same thing. you beat me too it!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 15, 2008)

I mean it's like the shoe equivalent to couture... Just art... Not really to wear...


----------



## Retro-Violet (Oct 16, 2008)

its like they tried really hard to make them look like stripper shoes just without the affordable price.


----------



## laurafaye (Oct 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They're interesting, that's for sure! The red ones up the top, if they didn't have that chunky heel on the bottom, would make a cute pair of flats! All of them are abit daft but I agree that those ones would look pretty as flats


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Oct 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the Stella McCartney ones seem kinda 90's style to me. exactly what i was going to say!


----------

